# Flera IP-adresser?

## ZxCv

Har förut haft en Gentoo burk som router förut och tänkte prova nåt liknande igen...

Så frågan är hur får jag olika IP-adresser mot internet för varje dator? Förut fick bara routern en extern adresser som alla lokala burkar delade på utåt, men vill att både routern samt alla burkar får en egen.

Bredbandsbolaget ska ju ge 5 dynamiska IP-adresser för varje hushåll om jag inte minns helt tokigt, så det borde ju vara möjligt?

Finns det nån guide nånstans eller vilka termer ska man söka på?

----------

## arndawg

Hvis det stemmer at BBB deler ut 5 dynamiske adresser så burde du i teorien fått dette automatisk ved å koble opp en switch til uttaket ditt? 

Hvis du får til å sette opp gentoo-routeren din med 5 ip-adresser så bruker du bare iptables til å sette ioo Destination NAT og Source NAT til de pcene som skal ha public IP. 

Jeg er ikke særlig oppegående i hverken nettverk eller linux så kommentaren min kan inneholde litt feil.

----------

## andip

sett opp din router som dhcp-relay, burde virke. eller gjør som forrige poster foreslo, og bare koble en switch til bbb-kontakten.

----------

